# Worried about my ropefish.



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

My ropefish is worrying me a little. It's staying up at the top a lot and when it goes to the bottom and it's tail floats upwards a little. It can stay at the bottom if it wants, but when it moves it seems to..float a little. 
It also has these black spots on it's scales. They've been there for a while and I've asked about them before but no one could give me any info. They didn't really seem to bother him. 
I recorded a video of this behavior, sort of. It lays on the bottom for a while before getting up to swim again but you can see it's tail float up. Unfortunately the video is taking a long time to upload >_> But it will be posted here in about thirteen minutes. 
I'm just very cautious about my rope since my last one mysteriously died.
edit:
vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dO4hFWg6lp0
The reason I'm so worried is because the rope that died a while back stayed at the top a lot ):


----------



## Dando (Apr 13, 2010)

***

Try quarantine him and see what your results are.

Goodluck


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

could be a gas problem. I would try feeding him peas (without shell of course) to get his digestion working. Also keep an eye out for scales popping out. If its bloat you want to quarantine him fast. Doubt it is though.


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

Chrispy said:


> could be a gas problem. I would try feeding him peas (without shell of course) to get his digestion working. Also keep an eye out for scales popping out. If its bloat you want to quarantine him fast. Doubt it is though.


I have frozen peas. If I thawed them would they be okay?


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah, thaw them. you can boil them to make the shells easier to get off. drop one or two in his quarantine tank and hopefully they will help


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Microwave them. Maybe like 1 min in a little water. Should thaw them and cook a little, get the water boiling, then drain and rinse like you would noodles.


----------



## uglyfishyay (Jan 16, 2010)

Sooo I thought I was the only lover of rope fish!! But Im wrong. Ive had rope fish for around 4 years. And personally I think that you need to have more places in that tank for him to hide in. They like to curl up in really small places and stay in there for a long time. Also keep in mind that this kind of fish are nocturnal and they come more alive at night and in the tank when the light is off. My rope fish does what ive seen is the same pattern as you. But mine just does it till either one of my loaches is out of his favoriate place or if he wants more food. and the spots? Sometimes they have them on their bodies due to transport. They come from a small river bed in nigeria and the trip to the states sometimes hurts them. If your scared abt him I would pull him out and put him ina QT tank. Also what do you feed it? Sometimes the lazyness of them could be he might not like what your feeding him. Granted I could be totally wrong but I thought I could help.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The fish looks OK to me, but I agree with UglyFishYay, it does need somewhere to hide. Try feeding some peas even if it doesnt help. It is good for their digestion.


----------

